# CC permit application Pennsylvania



## monteman (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm applying for a consealed carry permit in Pennsylvania. I need two reference people on my application. I'm just wondering who you all have put on your applications? You're not allowed to have family members. I'm a dad that works almost 60 hours a week. I don't exactly have time for friends. I'm at a total loss for who to put on my application. I've had it all filled out for almost 6 months now, except for the references. Any insight is very helpful. thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest your family doctor, if you are associated with one.
If you have any friends in police, or other public service, agencies, they would be very good references.
How 'bout your employer? Your direct supervisor? Your bank manager?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, you have co-workers. Neighbors. I used 2 neighbors, and 2 close friends, one a former co-worker for over 30 years. In NY we need 4! No LEOs.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A Pastor needs to be considered too. Hey, I know one who's a gun nut...ours.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Move South. Don’t need character references down here, cuz’ everybody’s a character already. Seriously. Just another hoop for a law abiding owner to have to jump through. In Georgia, you file in your residence county with the probate court judge. If your background check comes back clean, your permit is issued. Ga is a “must issue” state.

I’m originally from NY. Do you know any town justices? Most of them already carry and would be good references. Local attorneys would also work. Local CPA’s. Anybody who is a professional licensed by the state would probably be good also.


----------

